
Death can really kill your home value - populacesoho
http://money.cnn.com/2016/02/10/real_estate/death-home-value/index.html?iid=EL
======
populacesoho
And this just in from an alternate moral universe: another reason to not kill
a human: asset depreciation.

Actually when you think about it -- the punitive nature of criminal law, and
the "punishing" price correction of asset depreciation -- kind of in the same
boat incentive wise. The sad thing is that human society seems to need
punishments to try to encourage people to not kill people, rather than not
killing people because of an intimate appreciation of the inherent value of
every human life.

